# Help encouraging singing/chirping and NOT Squaking



## lolaby2 (Mar 8, 2014)

:tiel6: I have a little male and he is about 3 years old now. He is a little sweetie except he has a nasty habbit of SCREAMING about everything. I mean this in an excited way. It is almost as if he has forgotten how to sing/chirp (Perfered) and just screams about everything. I wanted to know how to discourage the loud obnoxious noises and encourage his lovely little chirping


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Ignore him when he's making sounds that you don't like. Don't talk to him or even look at him. Pay attention to him and give him treats when he's making sounds that you do like, or just being quiet.


----------

